# To My Sweet Riley



## sunshinesmom

Dear Riley,
You left us to go to the Bridge a couple of days ago. We miss you so much. I wish I could tell you just one more time what a wonderful boy you were. So sweet and friendly - you loved everyone. I miss you nudging your nose under my arm when I would work on the computer. You always had a toy in your mouth and you wouldn't quit nudging until I stopped, dropped on the floor and started talking to you as you sat in my lap. Riley, I don't think you realized it but you were a wonderful Golden Retriever. I know you never agreed with me and thought you were a little boy - which is so funny. You slept with me & daddy every night of your life and I miss your dreams at night where you would run after something (what were you chasing?) and would kick the heck out of me, or you'd use my legs as a pillow and I'd wake up with numb feet. Carson is so lost without you. We're tring to keep his spirits up but he misses you so. I'l keep giving him extra hugs and kisses for you. I will go for now but will write to you again soon. You are in our hearts forever - you big goofball. I love you, Riley.
Mom


----------



## rictic

aww how sweet.

hey riley, play hard big man.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley sounds like a wonderful boy. Please post some pictures when you're up to it.


----------



## sharlin

Never forget he hasn't left you~he watches over you daily and checks to make sure you're all right. Play hard sweet boy~Thank You for all the lessons you gave.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Very sorry to hear of your loss of Riley. He sounds like he was dearly loved. I'm sure you will remember him forever. Godspeed Riley. Play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

What a sweet tribute to your guy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know you miss him with all your heart.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for your loss. That is a very loving and sweet tribute for your wonderful cuddlebug. I can imagine he is watching over you and one day will show you a sign that he is doing ok. May all your memories and the love you shared help to heal your pain. Give Carson love snuggles and kisses from me, tell him I said he will be ok. Run Free Sweet Riley


----------



## goldensmum

A lovely tribute to such a well loved boy. Am so sorry that Riley lost his battle, but he is now young again. free from anything that could hurt him, and playing with new friends. 

He will always walk beside you, his paws silent, but he is there.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Riley


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry. When we lose one of the most loved dogs our hearts break and seems like it will never mend But t does and life goes on, but the lost dog is always urking inyour heart. My heart is full of 53 years of lost dogs and I stil love each and every one.


----------



## Noey

I'm sorry about Riley. Give Carson time, they need it as much as we do. Hugs and love are the best comfort. Your note is beautiful.


----------



## McSwede

I am very sorry for your loss. What a lovely letter to your dear, sweet Riley. His gentle spirit will live on in your heart and memories forever.
We would love to hear more stories about Riley....and picture(s), too.

R.I.P.Sweet Riley Boy

~Jackie


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley-Roo! Are you reading all of the wonderful messages from all of these fantastic people. Reading them makes me feel so good. I'm afraid I made Carson a little mad today - you know he's not the typical Golden. Yes - he had a bath - and boy was he upset. You would have had a blast, though. I still can't stop thinking of you and wishing you were here - happy & healthy. Dr. Fulton called to say how sorry she was that you were gone. They really miss you at MedVet where you thought you were there to cheer up the people in the waiting room. You made your rounds to every person and wouldn't leave them alone until they were smiling. Actually, Riley, you made everyone who met you smile and feel happy - you were that special. We are soooo lucky that you were our boy. I love you!
Mom


----------



## mm03gn

Your tribute to Riley brought tears to my eyes - know that he KNEW how loved he was, and now he is playing hard at the bridge, and wouldn't want you to be sad  I don't know if it's something you're ready for - but I can think of one thing that might help mend Carson's broken heart (and yours too...) ...another golden


----------



## Karen519

*SunshineMom*

SunshineMom:

I am so very sorry about Riley, but I know Riley is no longer in pain and that you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge. Sure Riley is already playing with my Munchkin and Gizmo.

Hugs to you and Carson.


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry. Your tribute was so beautiful and you know Riley knows how much he is loved.


----------



## Hudson

Sorry that Riley had to leave you,so very sad.... your words will help heal you as you remember your beautiful boy. He will be watching over you and Carson and will wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge. Hugs to Riley's brother and thinking of you at this very sad time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## daisydogmom

Rest in peace sweet Riley. I'm so sorry for your loss. What a lovely tribute.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Riley,
I miss you so much. Last night, while I cooked dinner, I kept looking over where your food bowl was - expecting to see you sitting there with a line of drool from your mouth to the floor - like usual - waiting for your crunchies. Why were you always hungry? You ate ALL the time! How's the Rainbow Bridge? I hope you're having a great time! Have you met my Sunshine yet? Today is his birthday - he was born in 1991 and was 10 when he went to the bridge, he had cancer too. He's a beautiful red boy - just like you. Riley, I hope you know how many lives you touched and how many people you made so happy. You were sooooo special! I love you. I miss you so much.
Mom

I love you Sunshine - Happy Birthday!!! Take care of Riley for me.


----------



## riddle03

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Riley.


----------



## Fidele

Your posts to Riley are so sweet - Cedar's wondering why I have tears in my eyes. 

So many, including my sweet Belle, lost too soon to that ****** lymphoma & other cancers! Run free Riley and please check on Belle for me (she's that good looking red-head  - that's her picture below - sitting in the daffodils).


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

Riley sounds like he is a true sweetheart! We're sorry for your loss and we hope he rests well and plays hard. Godspeed Riley boy!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am so sorry for your loss. Riley - run free and rest in peace.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry for your loss. And for Carson's. Riley will always be in your heart being his own sweet self. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Riley!
Aren't these Golden Retriever lovers just wonderful! Their nice words and prayers make me feel so good. They all see how special you were and they never even met you. I've been thinking about you all day today and had to write. Carson's doing better - he likes being the "big boy" now. Summer (our Golden Pyr) really misses you too! She and Carson play a lot more now. A few days ago I put a sticker on top of Carson's head just like we always did to you. But unlike you - who'd prance around with a sticker on your head for hours - Carson would try to get the sticker off ASAP. He's just not as goofy as you. You always made everyone smile. I've got so many memories I want to write - you were such a wonderful red boy!!! I'll write some more soon. I miss you Riley!
Love, mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Riley Roo!!!
I miss you so much! Hope you're having fun at the bridge with Sunshine, Savana and Murphy. I hope you know what a wonderful dog you were - so gentle and sweet. I miss you're middle of the night snuggles where you'd just drop your head on my chest while I was sleeping. When you woke me up you'd whine and tell me what a "hard life" you had - you silly boy. We all think of you almost all of the time. Play hard sweet heart - have fun. I'm so glad you don't hurt anymore. I love you so much.
mommy


----------



## missmarstar

What a sweet letter to your boy.... he was obviously very special. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi there Sweet Riley!
I think of you all the time - but you already know that. We all miss you so much - our lives here just seem emptier since you went to the bridge. Sometimes I call Carson "Riley", he looks like you sometimes - both of you red boys. My friend just lost her red boy, Griffey, on Fri. Please welcome him and play with him. Riley, you were truley the sweetest boy I've ever met. We were so lucky to have you with us for 7 1/2 years. I wish you could have lived much longer. You were so sweet and kind - you couldn't have gotten any better. You know that's why Goldens don't live long enough - Goldens are born knowing how to be loving, loyal, generous, sweet, caring and wonderful. I never thought that was fair. Goldens should live as long as their people, we need you with us to keep us good. I know I'm a better person since I've been living with Goldens - and now I always will.
I love you Riley - play hard and have fun!!! I'll take good care of carson and Summer down here!
Mom


----------



## Romeo1

I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley sounds like a wonderful dog. This is a sweet little diary you are keeping for him.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley Roo!!!!
I love you and miss you sooooo much! Last evening I took Carson to the nursing home to visit my dad (your grandpa) and the other residents. He was a nervous wreck!! I really wish you were there to show him how to be a good therapy dog - you were the best! You made EVERYONE smile from the residents to the families and the staff!! I'm going to try to continue to socialize Carson since we signed up for therapy dog training this fall - I hope he can do it. We think about you everyday - I talk about you everyday. You were absolutely the sweetest, goofiest red boy I ever met and I'll always love you!
Have fun at the bridge and please look after Tika - a young Golden girl who had to go there way too soon.
Love, mom


----------



## sharlin

Bless you for such heartfelt updates. Riley reads every word and knows you think of him often. Reading your letters to him is uplifting - Thank You for sharing them with us. Go tell Skyler to play ball with you Riley--he'll play for hours.


----------



## Darcy

That was beautiful and im sure riley is reading every word you write. All the thing's you said about how Riley acted like nudging your arm when you were on the computer and always having a toy in his mouth and every thing else you said brought tears to my eye's because that is exactly how my golden boy Darcy is to the T.


----------



## Karen519

*Riley*

I am so very sorry about your beautiful Riley, but I can tell how much he was loved. I know Riley will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and Carson
Surely learned alot from him and Riley will continue to watch over both of you.

You will see Riley at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure he is already playing with my Munchkin and Gizmo.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Riley!!!
I honestly didn't think I'd write to you so much but I find our little "site" so comforting and I know you get the messages. I still think of you all the time - I miss you so much. Are you playing with Sunshine and your sister, Savana? When you were a puppy I used to tell you that Sunshine wouldn't like you if he were still here because you were so rotten. I never told you this - but Sunshine was the rottenest puppy I ever had - and once you grew up to be such a gentleman - I know you two would have been buds. You really were wonderful - even when you were a puppy! I love you so much, Riley. Play hard and keep carrying your toys around. I love you so much!
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Boy!!!
I love you and miss you so much! We all think of you and talk about you every single day. Carson is now doing all of the goofy things you used to do. He always sits in our laps whenever we are on the floor, he does that "stupid dance" whenever we scratch his butt and he is now sticking one of his hind legs out - just like you did - when he sits against the couch! We're calling him "Junior Roo" (for our Riley Roo).
I need you to do a favor for me. A very sweet and much loved black Lab - Casey - just came up to the Bridge yesterday. He was down here for 14 1/2 years!!!! 
I promised his people that you'd look after him, show him around and play with him. Please do that for me - you are such a friendly and loving boy.
Carson says "HI!!! I MISS YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!"
I love you.................mom


----------



## wagondog

Chris
I have been reading your posts to Riley, and with every one of them I can sense the love you have and the loss you suffered, He must have been one heck of a therapy dog, I'm going to tell my Harley about him and just maybe he can do a little work in Riley's honor. Keep writing the posts to Riley for you, and for us.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## sunshinesmom

Wagondog,
Thank you so much for your wonderful message - it means so much.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi there sweet Riley,
It is just so terrible - our beloved Dr. Horton passed away in a tragic accident Fri. morning. We are all so very sad. I've taken you and your brothers and sisters to Dr. Horton for 20 years. You absolutely loved to go see him - you always took a toy with you and I know you were one of the favorites. Dr. Horton called all of you his "kids" and actually made everyone feel like a favorite. Look for him at the Bridge. He'll be there for quite some time I bet - he has hundreds, maybe thousands of dear friends there.
God Bless you Dr. Horton, we will miss you so much.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

What a wonder letter to your friend... I cant even think how you must feel right now and I am so very sorry for your loss... Im sure he will find many friends at the bridge while he waits for you... Hugs and warm wishes from our pack to yours...

Ripley's Dad


----------



## sharlin

Thank You for including all of us with your loving communications. My deepest condolences on the loss of your friend and protector of our kids. He will be in the best of company and I'm sure will escort many across the bridge.

The Rescuer's Final Reward 

Unlike most days at the Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold 
and gray. All the recent arrivals at the Bridge did not know what to 
think, as they had never seen such a day. But the animals who had been 
waiting longer for their beloved people to accompany them across the 
Bridge knew what was happening, and they began to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge. 

Soon an elderly dog came into view, head hung low and tail dragging. He 
approached slowly, and though he showed no sign of injury or illness, he 
was in great emotional pain. Unlike the animals gathered along the 
pathway, he had not been restored to youth and vigor upon arriving at 
the Bridge. He felt out of place, and wanted only to cross over and find 
happiness. 

But as he approached the Bridge, his way was barred by an angel, who 
apologized and explained that the tired and broken-spirited old dog 
could not cross over. Only those animals accompanied by their people 
were allowed to cross the Bridge. Having nobody, and with nowhere else 
to turn, the dog trudged into the field in front of the Bridge. There he 
found others like himself, elderly or infirm, sad and discouraged. Unlike the other animals waiting to cross the Bridge, these animals were not running or playing. They simply were lying in the grass, staring forlornly at the 
pathway across the Rainbow Bridge. The old dog took his place among 
them, watching the pathway and waiting. yet not knowing for what he was waiting. 

One of the newer dogs at the Bridge asked a cat who had been there 
longer to explain what was happening. The cat replied, "Those poor 
animals were abandoned, turned away, or left at rescue places, but never found a home on earth. They all passed on with only the love of a 
rescuer to comfort them. Because they had no people to love them, they 
have nobody to escort them across the Rainbow Bridge." 

The dog asked the cat, "So what will happen to those animals?" Before 
the cat could answer, the clouds began to part and the cold turned to 
bright sunshine. The cat replied, "Watch, and you will see." In the 
distance was a single person, and as he approached the Bridge the old, 
infirm and sad animals in the field were bathed in a golden light. They 
were at once made young and healthy, and stood to see what their fate 
would be. The animals who had previously gathered at the pathway bowed their heads as the person approached. At each bowed head, the person offered a scratch or hug. 

One by one, the now youthful and healthy animals from the field fell 
into line behind the person. Together, they walked across the Rainbow 
Bridge to a future of happiness and unquestioned love. The dog asked the 
cat, "What just happened?" The cat responded, "That was a rescuer. The 
animals gathered along the pathway bowing in respect were those who had found their forever homes because of rescuers. They will cross over when their people arrive at the Bridge. The arrival here of a rescuer is a 
great and solemn event, and as a tribute they are permitted to perform 
one final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort all those poor 
animals they couldn't place on earth across the Rainbow Bridge." 
The dog thought for a moment, then said, "I like rescuers." The cat 
smiled and replied, "So does heaven, my friend. So does heaven."


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Riley!!!
Hope you're having fun running and playing with your friends! A special boy just arrived at the Bridge a couple of days ago. His name is Beau and he was a pretty popular fellow in the Golden Retriever Forum. Please find him and welcome him. He sure seems to be missed down here.
Yesterday I took Carson to the Doggie Dash-n-Splash at the pool. He wouldn't go in the pool (you two are odd boys - Goldens are supposed to love water). He had fun meeting all the people and dogs. He got lots of toys and treats and was really tired when we got home.
You know how much I love you and miss you, I think of you everyday!!!
Love, 
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley Roo!!!
I've been thinking about you all the time. I miss you so much. I sure hope you're having a good time and have lots of wonderful friends at the bridge. I know my Sunshine is with you and Savana too. I just wanted you to know how much you're missed.
Love, mom


----------



## sharlin

Hi Riley - Glad to see mom's checking up on you. I come to the Bridge section quite often to talk to Skyler & all his friends. Keep playing hard and give Skyler a rooooo for me when you see him.


----------



## jlc's mom

I can tell he was a very special dog and he was very loved. Thank you for sharing all your letter to him with us.


----------



## amy22

I can see how loved Riley was. You know he is keeping an eye on you and has not left you...hes waiting for you with all our other golden angels at the Rainbow Bridge...
xxoo


----------



## AtticusJordie

Hey Riley--bet you're having a great time up there--give Beau, Skylar and the rest of the gang a big hello (ok, a rooooo is fine, too) from us.

Peace, buddy.

SJ


----------



## Karen519

*Riley*

Riley:

Please give big kisses and hugs to my 2 Gizmo's, to Mimi, and to Munchkin!


----------



## sharlin

Hi Riley
I could tell you love to watch the sunrise and sunsets.
Play Hard Sweet Boy


----------



## sunshinesmom

Oh my goodness! Look how beautiful you are, Riley!!!You're one of Skyler's friends! The people in this forum are just incredible.
Riley,
Remember when I joined GR forum last year? It was right after you were diagnosed with lymphoma and I was devastated and terrified. I learned a lot in here (thank's a great deal to Meggie and her mom!) and I found so much comfort. When I want to laugh or smile I just go to the photos and videos and there are so many different places in here to learn about everything Golden.

Thank you, Sharlin, for Riley's picture. My whole family loves it.

Good night sweet Riley-roo. I love you so much.
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley Roo!!!!
I just read about a red boy who went to the Bridge last month. His name is Cal. Look him up if you haven't met him yet and give him a "Hello!". 
We all think about you constantly and miss you so much. I know you already know that but I love to send you these messages.
Did you happen to see the Bengal's game from up there yesterday? WOW - was that fun. WE BEAT THE STEELERS!!!!
WHO DEY!!!
Love,
mom


----------



## Willow52

What a beautiful tribute to Riley. I'm sorry for your loss. When I read about all the wonderful goldens at Rainbow Bridge, it comforts me that my Maggie has so many other loved dogs with her waiting to see their humans again.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Boy!! I'm so sorry I didn't write to you on your birth - birthday. We have your REAL birthday coming up Nov. 21 when you came to live with us and brightened our lives. I love you, Riley Roo!!!
mom


----------



## Karen519

*Chris*

Chris

What beautiful msgs to your Riley!
I'm sure he's watching over you.
Please have Riley look up my two Gizmos, my Munchkin and My Mimi!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Oh Riley - what a loved boy you are. We will think of you as Meggie digs in the sand and chases the shore birds... and know that you are just on the other side with white shores of your own.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hey Riley!!
I just had to tell you, I took Carson to Dr. Horton's because he had hot spots. (remember our dear Dr. Horton died tragically a couple of months ago). That silly boy even peed on the floor - all I could say is "why can't you act more like Riley?" The new vet is real nice but the girls that still work there told me how devastated they were when they heard that you went to the Bridge. You really were one of the FAVORITES!!!! All they talked about was how you would always bring a toy with you and "talk and talk" to them. They really loved you. Made me miss you a whole bunch all over again. Take care of my Sunshine up there and know I love you so much!!!
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi there silly boy!!!
Don't you love the picture of you that I'm using, "Riley Roo!!" That was when you were a young boy and super goofy. I think of you each and every day and I love you sooooo much! I miss you prancing around, always with a toy in your mouth, sleeping on me - using my legs as your pillow every night and snuggling on the couch, watching TV. We're taking real good care of Carson and Summer (spoiled rotten) - I hope they stay with us for a real long time.
Ask around up there at the Bridge, why can't dogs live longer? I don't understand and it breaks my heart reading all of these posts from all of these Golden lovers who are now alone because their sweet Goldens went to the Bridge. Ask why....because I don't understand.
I love you, Riley Roo!!
mom


----------



## goldencontriever3

What a beautiful tribute to Riley! I can tell he was a very special golden and loved very much!! They are never with us long enough!


----------



## kathi127

Oh my goodness, you have touched my heart with your letters to Riley. What a wonderful tribute to him! I know he was there to greet our big red boy Rusty who just joined him at the bridge this past Monday. Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi there sweet Riley!!!
I love you and miss you so much. I think about you and talk about you all the time. I'm sure you hear me. You were truely one of the most special "people" in my life. I am so greatful I realized that before you went to the Bridge. Actually it was very easy to realize - a no-brainer. And boy did you know it! Every time I think of you I get this huge smile on my face. Your pals up there at the Bridge are so darn lucky to have you there. So lucky.........I miss you....
Love,
mom


----------



## Karen519

*Hi, Riley*

Hi, Riley

Please look up and play with my Gizmo, Munchkin and Mimi at the Bridge!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Boy,
Please look up a Golden boy - he is called Bath. Welcome him, give him licks, share your toys and play with him. I think you know the rest....
Love,
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley Roo!
My wonderful Sunshine has now been at the Bridge for 8 years (11/10/01) waiting for me. Please give him my love, hugs and kisses. You are so lucky to be there with him and to also be there with all of those other incredible Goldens up at the Bridge. I love you, Riley. I love my Sunshine. I think of you both every single day. Run fast and play hard. Yes - I know - Sunshine still has that tennis ball in his mouth. You'll NEVER get it away from him. Try if you want.  Run Sunny!!!
Love
mom


----------



## goldencontriever3

I can tell from your posts that your boys were very special and loved very much. I am so sorry for your loss. Riley please check on Holly, Abby and Butch and tell them their mom loves and misses them. You will recognize Butch right away. He will be the one with his head in the garbage.


----------



## Sammie's Mom

*Goodbye From Your Boy*

If it should be that I grow weak,
and pain should keep me from my sleep;
Then you must do what must be done, 
for this last battle can’t be won,

You will be sad, I understand;
but don’t let grief then stay your hand.
For this day more than all the rest, 
your love for me must stand the test.

We’ve had so many happy years;
what is to come can hold no fears.
You don’t want me to suffer so…
the time has come, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they’ll tend,
but please stay with me ‘til the end.
To hold me close and speak to me, 
until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree,
it was a kindness done for me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
from pain and suffering I am saved.

Please do not grieve that it was you 
who had this painful thing to do.
We’ve been so close, we two, these years;
don’t let your heart hold any tears.

- Author Unknown


----------



## sunshinesmom

Sammie's Mom - thank you for the lovely poem. I did have such a privilege of holding each of my wonderful boys in my arms as they left me for the Bridge. I couldn't have it any other way. They were the most wonderful red boys you'd ever meet. The two of them never met down here with me. Riley was adopted one week after Sunshine unexpectedly left us. Riley rescued my family from such immense grief. He was quite the goofball. 
By the way - Riley, you must gloat, brag and prance about....the Bengals beat the Steelers!!! WHO DEY!!!
love,
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi sweet boy!!!
I miss you and I think of you every single day!!!! I was just thinking about one year ago from now. You had just officially gone into full remission and it was the beginning of 6 wonderful weeks of pretending like nothing was wrong. We spoiled you like crazy and you just ate it all up and loved every moment. I wish you were here now. We decided to do some extra spoiling with Carson and Summer through the holidays this year. We probably should make it up to them for last year. Admit it - you got all of the attention. I don't think they minded - they miss you just as much.
love,
mom


----------



## sharlin

Hey Riley - just another hello from NorCal Pack. Skyler dropped by the other night and said he saw you running with a brand new tennis ball!!! Keep playing hard sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunshinemom*

Sunshinemom

Ken and I held both our Munchkin and Gizmo before our vet sent them to the Rainbow Bridge and we felt honored to do so.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Ri-Roo!!!
I just had my birthday and it wasn't the same without you. I play the Christmas music and I think of you constantantly. You loved Christmas music because your dumb mommy would sing all of the songs to your name. I can't listen to Christmas music without you now. I miss you so much - you big goofball! Christmas just isn't right. I miss you soooooo much, Riley Roo. I love you. You know we wil NEVER forget you!!!!
love, mommy


----------



## Karen519

*Chris*

Happy birthday to you Chris!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hey Sweet Riley!!!
Just want to say "Hi". We miss you!
love,
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Merry Christmas Riley Roo!!!!!!
It just wasn't right without you. Carson got a "ribbet" (stuffed frog that "ribbets") and Summer got and ape that screams. We've thought of you all day and miss you so much. Every time I hear "Jingle Bell Rock" I sing that stupid song I made up to your name - I'm sure you've heard me. I love you so much.
love,
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Happy New Year Riley Roo!!!
Today was Kenton's birthday - we didn't do much but we did miss you today. It's so hard being here without my happy red boy. You always made me smile and not much makes me smile anymore (sometimes I wonder what it would be like with you up at the bridge - it sounds so wonderful!) 
i love you!
mom


----------



## goldencontriever3

Happy New Year Sweet Boy!! Watch over your mom. She misses you so much. I can tell from her posts that you were a very special boy!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

The days pass and turn into years, but the love never fades. I know you miss Riley like he left you yesterday. Hugs to you and a special hug to Meggie today for you.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Meggie'sMom said:


> The days pass and turn into years, but the love never fades. I know you miss Riley like he left you yesterday. Hugs to you and a special hug to Meggie today for you.


 
I could not have said it any better, Love every minute you have with them.


----------



## Laurie

I just finished reading this whole thread and now I'm in tears. I'm so sorry about Riley..he sounded like wonderful boy was so lucky to have you for a mommy. It appears that Riley went to the Bridge around the same time as my beautiful Phoenix....way too soon!!! I know how you feel...I miss my Phoenix sooo much it hurts. I didn't expect to lose him so soon and so suddenly. Thank goodness we have our other 3 dogs to help ease the pain.

I hope Riley and Phoenix have crossed paths at the Bridge!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley!!! Have you read all of these wonderful posts from these incredible people!!! (thank you, Laurie) All Golden lovers!!! There's nothing like a Golden Retriever and nothing like a Golden lover. We miss you!!! Kenton and I got your daddy a new recliner for Christmas. Remember how you'd climb up into his lap and lay on him in his old recliner? It looked pretty funny - since you were kinda big at 90 lbs. - you big baby. There's plenty of room in this recliner. It's just not right without you crushing your daddy, though. 
As you know - WE MISS YOU and think of you and talk about you all the time. As the wonderful people come and read what I write to you they realize how wonderful you were - just like their Goldens. I hope you keep having fun up there at the Bridge with all of the other much loved Goldens.
Talk to you soon!!!
love,
mom WHO DEY - GO BENGALS!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi sweet, sweet Riley!
I miss you so much. I think about you all of the time and I wish you were here with me. Carson acts just like you now - he's "mini Riley". He always has a toy in his mouth, he's always happy and he always has to be petted. The only thing he can't do is your silly prance (he's 3 legged). I'm sure you hear us talk about you all the time. I think you had to go to the Bridge waaay too soon. It will be one year in March but it seems like yesterday. Just wanted to tell you how much you're loved and you'll NEVER be forgotten!

Love,
mom


----------



## kaysy

So sorry for your loss. Remeber the good times. He's waiting at the Bridge with our Riley and our Sam.
Kay


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley!
Next month it will be a whole year that you've been at the Bridge. I still can't stand it. You know I think of you everyday and I wish you were here with us so much. You are with us but I want to hear you "talk" to us like you did and rub your silly butt against us when we quit petting you. My but you were the goofball. You make me smile even now. Just wanted to send you this little message. Carson and Summer are fine and LOVING all of this fantastic snow. You know we love you and miss you.
love, mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Riley, I know your mama misses you, but I need to ask you a favor. There's a sweet blue merle Aussie named Foster who just finished growing his wings this week. He's there and he may be a little lost. His mama is hurting bad and he always did know how she was feeling. Can you look out for him? He lost a fight with lymphoma too so you know all about that. Thanks Riley. You and your mom have such a great bond, I know you'll understand.


----------



## Laurie

Next month it will also be a year since I lost Phoenix.....I miss him everyday and also wish he was still here. I know exactly how you're feeling about Riley. I'm dreading the 1 year anniversary. Wish I could just sleep it away.

Thank goodness for our other babies!!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

I just did something that may possibly help next month be a little more tolerable. I just registered our family to be foster parents for a "hard to place" or senior Golden with Golden Endings in Ohio. Maybe we can spoil some sweet Golden who desperately needs it. I may be wierd but I honestly feel there's nothing better than spoiling and loving a Golden Retriever. We'll see what happens........


----------



## C's Mom

sunshinesmom said:


> I just did something that may possibly help next month be a little more tolerable. I just registered our family to be foster parents for a "hard to place" or senior Golden with Golden Endings in Ohio. Maybe we can spoil some sweet Golden who desperately needs it. I may be wierd but I honestly feel there's nothing better than spoiling and loving a Golden Retriever. We'll see what happens........


Thank you! I can't think of a better way of honoring the memory of a beloved bridge dog than to help one in need today.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I love my sweet, goofy Riley! I will always love you!!!
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley Roo!
I just read about another Riley who was a very brave search and rescue dog. He was at the World Trade Center after 9/11. He was 13 years old, that's almost twice as old as you were when you went to the Bridge last year. He just went to the Bridge - look him up and welcome him. You're such a good boy.
love, mom


----------



## coppers-mom

sunshinesmom said:


> I just did something that may possibly help next month be a little more tolerable. I just registered our family to be foster parents for a "hard to place" or senior Golden with Golden Endings in Ohio. Maybe we can spoil some sweet Golden who desperately needs it. I may be wierd but I honestly feel there's nothing better than spoiling and loving a Golden Retriever. We'll see what happens........


 
I've always gone and gotten a shelter reject quite soon after losng one of my boys. It sure helps me accept that they are gone, which I have a lot of trouble with.

I'm sorry you lost your Riley. He sounds like such a great guy. Big, goofy snugglebunny. Just my type.


----------



## mylissyk

sunshinesmom said:


> I just did something that may possibly help next month be a little more tolerable. I just registered our family to be foster parents for a "hard to place" or senior Golden with Golden Endings in Ohio. Maybe we can spoil some sweet Golden who desperately needs it. I may be wierd but I honestly feel there's nothing better than spoiling and loving a Golden Retriever. We'll see what happens........


Perfect way to honor him, and you will be so glad you did!


----------



## Karen519

*SunshineMom*

SunshineMom

What a beautiful thing to do-to foster-and I know Riley would give a big WhooHoo!!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley,
I miss you so much. We're getting pretty close to the dreaded one year anniversary since you had to leave us and I find myself thinking of you all the time. You would just be 8 1/2 years old now. Why couldn't you still be here for a while? You were such a special boy - I guess your loving and happy spirit was needed at the Bridge. I'd give anything to see you and my wonderful Sunshine just one more time.
love,
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley!!!
Guess what!!! I pick up Toby tomorrow!!!! He will be our very first foster Golden. He's 11 years old. He was initially rescued as a puppy by an older couple - he has a slightly deformed front leg - just like our Carson. They had to give him to their daughter when they had to move and downsize. Her young son began to abuse him so he was rushed to Golden Endings Rescuethis week. They called me and I meet him tomorrow. I am sooooo excited!!!!! So is the rest of the family. I'll give an update tomorrow. I wonder if I should start a thread in the Foster section of GRF. This is just so very exciting. 
love,
mom


----------



## coppers-mom

Chris,
How wonderful that you can give Toby new chance. Riley would be pleased and you will be amazed at how much and how quickly those older guys bond to you. It seems like they jsut appreciate a nice place to lay their heads.

I cried when reading your post about Riley where you ertr wishing he was still here. He was too young to go. He did sound like a loevely boy - all snuggly and sweet.


----------



## Karen519

*Chris*

*I started a topic Congrats to Sunshine Mom she is picking up her 11 year old Foster Today,
in the General Golden Ret. Rescue Forum.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=74977*

Everyone is waiting with baited Breath!!!!


----------



## goldenbuddy

So sorry about your Riley. I miss my guy's doggie dreams...his bed was next to our closet, and I would hear him just about kick the doors off their tracks early in the am.
Give that Carson a lot of extra TLC!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I'm sure Riley is watching over you all with love!


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's wonderful you will be fostering a senior guy and I'm especially happy his name happens to be Toby!


----------



## Karen519

*Sunshinemom*

Sunshinemom

I am sure that Riley is smiling down!

Can't wait to hear about Toby!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi My Sweetest Boy!!!
Today is a sad day. You left us one year ago today but it still feels like yesterday. We think of you each and every day and it always makes us smile. I hope you're having fun playing with all of your friends, running around and eating all you want. I miss you so, so much. We have a foster dog now, Toby, who's 11 years old. I wish you could have lived to 11 - then you would have still been with us at least 4 more years. Can you imagine?
Play hard & chase your buddies!
love,
mom


----------



## goldencontriever3

Chris

Keeping you and Riley in our thoughts today. He was a special boy.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hey Ri-Roo!
I forgot to mention one of our funniest memories of you yesterday. Remember when you'd go to work with me in the nursing home? You'd prance up & down the halls with a toy on your mouth, showing it to everyone you passed. You went with one of the other therapists to help with a therapy session and when you were coming back to the therapy room you passed a lady asleep in her wheelchair. She was slumped over and her dentures had fallen from her mouth to the floor. There goes goofey Riley - picking up the dentures - and how you got them in your mouth just like they were your own teeth I'll never know. I literally fell to the floor laughing when I saw you coming up the hall with those teeth in your mouth. You were so proud of yourself. (We grabbed her teeth and scrubbed them - no one ever knew). I will NEVER forget that!!!! I'm laughing right now, you silly boy! 
love,
mom


----------



## coppers-mom

I just cry when I read this and then you do something like add in the denture story!
Hilarious. I can just picture him with those dentures in his mouth and you having to hurry and clean them.: LOL


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Oh goodness, that denture story is a hoot. What a wonderful boy Riley was!


----------



## Karen519

*Rip*

RIP sweet Riley!!

What a beautiful boy you were!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Riley - What a wonderful boy you are to still be able to make your mama laugh. I know she misses you as much today as she did a year ago. I also know how proud you are of her for helping Toby. That's the most beautiful tribute to your memory. 

Love to you Chris. 
Cindy


----------



## Augie's Mom

What a funny story, that must have been quite the sight!

Riley you were an amazing boy.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley,
You just got a new friend up there at the Bridge, Snobear. He's a beautiful, white fluffy boy who was sooooo loved down here. His mom, Karen, is such a sweet person and always has wonderful things to say to everyone in GRF. Please welcome Snobear and show him around, make him smile and share your toys with him.
love,
mom


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, Chris, I wanted you to know that I enjoy this thread. I pictured a beautiful golden with human teeth - lol!

Riley - you're really something!


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hey there Ri-Roo!!!
I think of you all the time!!! I wish you were here to kiss, hug, scratch and chase!!!! Carson acts more like you everyday. He obviously misses you soooo much. I even catch myself calling him "Riley" sometimes. You keep all those sweet fur babies entertained up there like I know you can do so very well!!! I love you so much!!!
love
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Riley!
Another Mother's Day without you.  I miss your silly prancing and "talking" so much. I've been thinking about you a lot lately. I miss my loving boy so much.
love,
mom


----------



## James T

I am sorry for your loss.Goldens are a breed apart from any other dog and a true gift.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi there wonderful boy! I am so sorry I haven't been in here to write lately, but you know I've been thinking of you and missing you every single day. You probably know by now, our Meggie is now at the Bridge. Please go find that beautiful red girl and let her know she was your hero. Tell her how she helped your mom make it through your chemo sessions and Dr. visits. You know - she beat that hated T-cell lymphoma!! We tried, but she did it! Run and play with her and show her around. Show her how you prance around and share your toys with her.
I love you and I miss you!
mom


----------



## Karen519

*Riley and Meggie*

Riley will go find Meggie and they will be together.


----------



## Hudson

So sorry for your loss, Riley was very loved, he will watch over you. RIP Sweet boy Riley


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Riley,
I am still so very broken up about Meggie. I've thought of her and Cindy all day today. I will tell Cindy that you've been playing with the Megs. She's probably the most popular girl there right now. So many people here loved her.
I love you Riley,
mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks Riley for looking out for my girl. I miss her so much and my heart hurts so bad. Your mama is so sweet to think of me when she misses you so much herself. Find my girl, tell her I love her and I'll see her soon.


----------



## tine

*Riley*

I am so so sorry for your Riley. My Sierra just left us yesterday & I know your pain.
Chris
Sierra's Mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Riley!
I miss you so much. I think about you everyday. Carson acts like the total goofball that you were. I won't go into the ridiculous details - but it's almost like you're here. I even called him Riley a couple of times. The way he likes to get his butt scratched and does his "Riley Roo dance" is soooo funny. 
I have fostered Goldens, rescued Goldens, baby sat Goldens but nothing fills the HUGE hole you left in my heart. I love you!!!!!
love,
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi my sweet, wonderful boy. I haven't been in here for quite some time. You know why. I have been so depressed about Summer and I didn't want to admit it. Well, I have to now. She's with you at the Bridge. She was hurting so bad and I couldn't let her hurt anymore. She was such a brave and gentle girl. My heart hurts so bad right now. Please, Sweet Riley, take her with you and take care of her for me. There's nothing more I can do for her here. I told her to find you. Run and play with her. She hasn't been able to run for a long time. Play chase with her like you used to do. I love you both so much. You know that I will do all I can do here to help in the fight against canine cancer. My sweet Golden angels......run and play and don't forget me. I will come for you, I promise.
love,
mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You have me in tears, Chris. I am so very sorry for the loss of Sunshine. She was far too young for this disease to take her from you. Big hugs for you, my heart seems to be permanently broken.


----------



## Karen519

*Chris*

Chris

I am so very sorry about your Summer, but now she and Riley are together and I'm sure they've met up with Meggie, Snobear, and all of our beloved pets.
You will see them at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hey there Riley Roo!
I went and did it again. I rescued a Golden pup. We named him Griffen. He was a stray and was passed around to various shelters in Columbus, OH until Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue got him. We got Toby from them. Well, this boy is like a giant 55 lb. puppy. He's not potty trained, doesn't know how to play nice and has no obedience skills - yet. I love him.  He's gonna be a great boy. Hopefully he'll be almost as wonderful as you.
love,
mom


----------



## goldensmum

Well it sounds like another lucky Golden has found his forever home - I definately think that Riley will have a big grin on his face knowing that his Mom has opened her heart to another. Good luck wishes on their way


----------



## Karen519

*Sunshinemom*

Sunshinemom

I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT SUMMER-how awful for you losing two babies.
Thank you for telling Riley to welcome Snobear-that means so much!!

*I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU. Would love to see pics of Griffin!!! Golden Endings is a wonderful rescue!*


----------



## lucysmum

Sunshinemom

I havent cried for a couple of days now ( I am trying to be brave infront of my Lucy), but reading your posts to Riley has got me in floods again.

How lucky your Riley was to have you.

Also what a wonderful person you are to bring all those lovely doggies into your life.

Thank you xx


----------



## sunshinesmom

Oh, Sweet Riley Roo!!!
I haven't been in here for so long but I know you've been with us all along. Griffin has been a challenge. He has aggressive tendencies and Carson just doesn't have a clue how to handle it (he's SUCH a big baby!). So Griffin goes to his cage a lot.  
I brought in another foster. A ten year old lumpy guy named Jake. This time I adopted him. He's the coolest!!! You'd love him! So we're back up to 3 Goldens - all of them male, all of them "misfit" and all of them dearly LOVED! I love you soooo much, sweet Riley!!!! I miss you!!!!
Love, 
mom


----------



## sunshinesmom

Hi Sweet Riley Roo!!!! I miss you so much! What I wouldn't give for just one hour with you again!!!! It's coming on your favorite time of year! Goofy Riley- you - always LOVED Christmas!!! You are the reason I always give our dogs Christmas presents. I will never forget when Kenton was so small. He opened his gifts from Santa and you sat there watching. You tried to pick up his Scooby Doo and he wouldn't let you. From that moment on, I ALWAYS have wrapped present for my sweet dogs under the tree. I love you, Riley!!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Run free and fast, Riley. Say hi to my Bo over the bridge!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is the holidays season when you miss your loved ones the most. 
Run free sweet Riley boy.


----------

